# Savage 22 Hornet



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got a Savage 219 in 22Hornet that is in very nice shape. Gun had been gutted by Bubba but I was lucky to come up with parts to get it on the road. The only glitch I have yet to fix is the lever screw is torn up bad. I had a time getting it out. I filed a deep wider slot in it but won't be happy till I get a new screw. Loaded up 50 hornets and am putting a k10 scope on it to try it out. Hope it's a shooter because I don't have a Hornet at present but have scads of brass and bullets.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Interesting Hornet! I will say the older style 50gr. hornet bullets prolly be best in that. A report be forth coming?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I've got 50 loaded. Five groups of 10 from 32 gr to 45 gr all with IMR-4227. Hoping I don't have to go heavier. I don't have a big selection of 50gr. I have a ton of 55gr bullets. That was my main bullet in 222 thru 220Swift. I had nine HV cf Varmit rifles and sold all but the 222 and a 243. There is no Groundhogs here anymore. Hornet makes a nice late season squirrel gun.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice and I like your scope choice


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

22 Hornets I have found to be finicky. I've had m43 Wins, 340Savs, 23 Savs, Ruger 77/22 and a few H&Rs and others on falling block actions. Some of them were decent but weren't tack drivers.
A few were complete waste of time. The H&R Handi rifle and Springfield m6 being the worst. I have a bunch of .223" bullets for the older hornets. All the newer ones are .224". I never wanted a full size CF rifle in Hornet. If you are going to carry the weight you might as well carry a 222 or 223.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

The little Hornet.. My love affair started with the Stevens Mod 322, about 60 years ago shooting US Surplus 22 Hornet Hollow Points. Nice little gun for a teenage varmint hunter.. My last one is Ruger 77 Hornet.. that went from being a good little rifle to a fantastic shooter with the addition of a $2.00 shim to the bolt. Like everything else the Hornet has its limits, 35 or 40 grain V-Max and a load of LilGun and it will bang flop a Coyote out to 100 yds.. ,, Pics ae a not so well organized reloading room and a well shooting Ruger Hornet..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a TCR-83 years ago and had a hornet barrel for it, IMR-4227 and a 40gr Nosler BT was lights out for me.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I had my Ruger KVH 22 Hornet for 20+ years now and it tack driver. I like Hornady 35gr. but tried some Nosler 40gr. Bal. tip behind Lil gun and its been the most accurate loading so far. It is perfect for coyotes, groundhogs and every damned chicken killing rodents on the farm. Blew up a crow out of tree one time at 225 yards. 

I have the tool to install shims for the Mark II 77 Rugers if anyone needs to it shimmed or spring replaced.

As far using a 223, it's just overkill and makes a mess if you are wanting skin them for hide processing. My shots have been under 100 yds and is hell of a lot quieter.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a H&R same look as that Savage.. trigger assembly is falling apart, someone before me was rough on it. I would stay with the smaller bullets in that callie..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Me & Bro bought H&Rs when they were on clearence on NEF take over. They didn't do bad for what they are but the triggers were terrible. We tried everything and gave up.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> I have a H&R same look as that Savage.. trigger assembly is falling apart, someone before me was rough on it. I would stay with the smaller bullets in that callie..


Trigger assemblies in H&R are nested in that plastic trigger guard assembly. Taking them apart and back together, like I did working on triggers will oval out the holes in plastic. If trigger guard breaks you are out of bussiness. I had to buy one and it was near $40 with shipping.


----------

